# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط النهر الماد - لأبي حيان

## أحمد البكري

Nahr al-mādd min al-Baḥr al-muḥīṭ 
النهر الماد من البحر المحيط 
الجزء الأول من تفسير أبي حيان وبه الثلث الأول

معطيات عن المخطوط:
http://www.lib.umich.edu/islamic/archives/4571

للتحميل:
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/imgs...ent=0;size=100

----------


## عبد المالك بن إدريس

شكرا جزيلا لكم، ولكن هل لنا بالكتاب المطبوع مصوّراً أو على ملفّات وورد إن أمكن.

----------


## وطني الجميل

للشاملة http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp?...1&LanguageId=1

----------


## وطني الجميل

هل من أحد يساعدنا في الحصول عليه للشاملة 
https://archive.org/details/albahr_alMuheet
http://lisaanularab.blogspot.com/201...g-post_51.html

----------

